# Finally applied to the CF! Hoorah!



## Karl88 (27 Aug 2006)

Hey all,

My name is Karl, I've recently went to pick up an application to the Canadian Forces (Reserves). I handed everything in exactly 1 week later, and I can honestly say I've never been so giddy about joining ANYTHING. I used to be in the Cadets (left as a Warrant Officer), and look at the Reservists train with envy. The only time I've felt purpose in my life is when I'm in uniform. School has been (in my eyes) a complete waste of time, and I've never felt motivated to get up in the mornings (the only drive really, was the fact that I needed my diploma to get anywhere). And so I'm looking forward to being in the CF with as much enthousiasm as a little boy going to an amusement park.

I haven't received first contact yet, but I'm hoping it will come soon. Joining the CF is really all I'm looking forward to. And thus my anxiousness at failing any of the steps of the recruiting process is quite high. I wish I could explain how eager I am, but I'd be hard-pressed to fit it all under 1 post. Thus let me resume by saying that I'm happy to finally be in the enrolment process. Also very to happy to be here in the Forum, sharing common-ground with so many others. 

I'll be updating you on my status.

August 15 - Went to pick up Application.
August 22 - Application form is sent out.

Regards,

- Karl


----------



## Karl88 (29 Aug 2006)

August 29 - First contact. Aptitude Test scheduled for the 21st of September.

I can scrap the early BMQ out from my mind... damn the bureaucracy.


----------



## Vaughan101 (29 Aug 2006)

Yeah, I was thinking the same thing really, I have my test/medical/interview on the 19th of September! They called me about a week ago after putting in my application about 2 weeks ago. I just did that CFAT practice test and BOMBED it. I'm nervous as hell now


----------



## Karl88 (29 Aug 2006)

I had hoped they wouldn't take their sweet time, but alas. Hopefully I'll be in by January. Concerning your CFAT, what part did you bomb?


----------



## George Wallace (29 Aug 2006)

Karl

Welcome to Army.ca

As you seem to have missed some of the more important things to read first, I'll give you the links to them:


MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Infantry FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977

Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure:
http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/media/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------



## Karl88 (29 Aug 2006)

I'll be reading it through. I hardly use MSN speak, or "short hand" as you put it though. It might escape me here and there, but it's highly minimized.


----------



## Meridian (29 Aug 2006)

Congratulations Karl on your choice, though I hope you do not give up on education.
I'm a firm believer that one of the things that makes Canadian soldiers so respected in the world is that they have a wonderful ability to think for themselves and to consider the other side of the coin.  

Education can only help you do that.

Best of luck with the process.


----------



## Karl88 (29 Aug 2006)

Thank you.

I have nothing against education in general, I'm just against the way it's taught here. You spend 12 years of your life in school, yet remember perhaps 5-10% at the most. They cram 10 different subjects matter into your schedule and expect you to learn and feel motivated. There's nothing motivating about getting up in the mornings to do something you feel is useless. If they would let you specialize (i.e. focusing on math/science solely, whichever happens to be your interest), then I'd feel purpose. Anyhow, I won't indulge on the subject, just thought I'd clear that up.


----------



## Meridian (29 Aug 2006)

I understand how you feel, but you'd be suprised at how much of it comes back to you when you get into higher-levels of education.   Simple exposure to something can often make a huge difference between how quickly you grab a more advanced topic.

For example, many people like to slam Arts degrees (such as Political Science, Sociology, etc), because they have next to zero practical use in the real world (this is a gross generalization, but one that carries often and Ive heard from many academics).   But what Arts degrees do teach you is to learn to learn.  A successful program should teach you how to consider different poitns of view, how to argue varying points of view (especially ones you do not hold), and generally to respect that knowledge is a pursuit and not an end-result game.

I think one of the wonderful things about a career in the forces is that you will, if you take them, always have numerous opportunities to learn new things.  Take a look at this board for example;  you have seasoned professionals on here discussing the way of the future, the past and the present. Not all of their colleagues do so;  some may choose to go through the motions and thats that.   But grab whatever opportunities you can to learn, even if they aren't the most fun in the interim.    

Cheers.


----------



## Karl88 (29 Aug 2006)

You're absolutely right. There's definitely the part of learning to analyse and discussing different points of view, of which the subject matter is often irrelevant. My only wish is that the subject matter be more related to what you want to do. Getting taught advanced math, or science can teach you how to write down notes, pay attention and to establish good work ethic, but so can other courses.

It all comes down to choice, and I've never had that given to me in all my years in school. I've learned more outside of school, than I have _in_ school. I agree with Einstein when he stated:"Education is what remains after one has forgotten everything he learned in school.". Those 10 years could have been spent in a different way.

Again, you brought up a good point. 
Knowledge is always a pursuit.


----------



## patrick666 (7 Sep 2006)

I echo your sentiments on joining the forces, Karl. I've been through college twice and I felt the same way as you - unmotivated. It sort of weighs on you after a while. I do love to learn, to read and experience new things but there's so much hype to make and have "the life" through collegiate programs and the like. It's not for me. 

I handed my application into the recruiter on Tuesday and I just can't wait. Good luck to you on your process. 

Cheers,

Patrick


----------



## Karl88 (22 Sep 2006)

September 21 - CFAT [Qualifed Infantry]

Extremely nervous, and I thought I had failed it for certain, but passed it nonetheless. Though I hadn't prepared myself for it, I wish I could have. It really would have helped to ease the stress and to help refamiliarize with the subject matter. I was "jumping off the walls" so to speak, and felt like doing somersaults all the way home. What a great feeling to know you're one step closer to becoming what you've been wanting to be.

I was given the dates for my next two appointments:

September 25 - Medical Exam
October 4 - Interview

I'll be scheduling to do my Fitness Exam in between.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (22 Sep 2006)

Keep at it.  Might wanna start getting ready physically. 

The new and improved timelines for recruiting might put you "in the breech" fairly fast.


----------



## patrick666 (22 Sep 2006)

Congrats, Karl! Keep us posted on how your process goes. 



> Might wanna start getting ready physically.



Good advice.  

Cheers,

Patrick


----------



## Karl88 (29 Sep 2006)

Went for the medical and all seems to be in order. I just have to get a report completed by a doctor (I mentioned I had a tumor on the questionnaire we had to fill out, even though it dates back to about 12 years ago), and have it sent to the medical office before they send everything out to Ottawa.

I also had my Fitness Evaluation this morning and passed, thus I can safely assume I'm 3/4ths of the way to being done. Anxiously waiting for that interview.

How long does it take for the medical exam to be sent and aknowledged in Ottawa? Hoping I won't have to wait to get medical "cleared" after the interview is dealt with.

Also, thanks for the support and advice!


----------



## karl28 (30 Sep 2006)

Karl88   Good luck keep us posted on how your doing


----------

